# Milan: chieste informazioni su Cristiano Ronaldo!



## admin (26 Luglio 2017)

Indiscrezione da Sky sull'incontro con Mendes. Battuta del Milan a Mendes. I dirigenti rossoneri hanno chiesto informazioni su Cristiano Ronaldo. Il Milan vuole essere informato se il giocatore lascerà il Real Madrid. Per il momento viene derubricata solo come battuta, una curiosità. Per il momento...

*Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2017)

Ahahahhahahahahaha qui su siamo dei maghi!


----------



## albydigei (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione da Sky sull'incontro con Mendes. Battuta del Milan chiedendo informazioni su Cristiano Ronaldo. Il Milan vuole essere informato se il giocatore lascerà il Real Madrid. Per il momento viene derubricata solo come battuta, una curiosità.



Su sky non sapevano più di che parlare, e quindi si inventano sta roba


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahhahahahahaha qui su siamo dei maghi!



LOL
Penso che sia stata realmente una battuta e nient'altro, non scherziamo dai.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Luglio 2017)

Ma si.. lo avrà chiesto a mo di battuta ragazzi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma si.. lo avrà chiesto a mo di battuta ragazzi


Esatto, lo spero perchè non voglio comprare dei panchinari della Juventus, compriamogli direttamente i titolari come abbiamo fatto con Bonucci


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2017)

"Nulla è impossibile".

Questo penso sia davvero impossibile, ad oggi. Però... si può almeno sognare.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Luglio 2017)

Che cavolata


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Luglio 2017)

Beh, almeno da noi non farebbe panchina come in qualche altra squadra italiana...


----------



## Crox93 (26 Luglio 2017)

Ma per favore su


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (26 Luglio 2017)

Fassone qualche giorno fa disse che questa settimana annunciava un importante sponsor....chissà, magari sto sponsor non si vuole presentare a mani vuote 

ps.mi accontento di Sanches, Diego Costa, Di Maria


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahhahahahahaha qui su siamo dei maghi!



Più che altro, il Milan sta spendendo una caterva di soldi e avviene un incontro "segreto" con Mendes.

Era questione di tempo prima che qualche giornalista la sparasse grossa.



Per quanto riguarda noi tifosi beh, dire idiozie è tipo il nostro lavoro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Luglio 2017)

Mi fan morire a Sky


----------



## malos (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione da Sky sull'incontro con Mendes. Battuta del Milan a Mendes. I dirigenti rossoneri hanno chiesto informazioni su Cristiano Ronaldo. Il Milan vuole essere informato se il giocatore lascerà il Real Madrid. Per il momento viene derubricata solo come battuta, una curiosità. Per il momento...



Ahahahahahah non dai io so per certo che strapperemo Messi alla potenza Suning!


----------



## King of the North (26 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> LOL
> Penso che sia stata realmente una battuta e nient'altro, non scherziamo dai.



Sto guardando sky in diretta e il mister ospite ha detto una cosa più che giusta, se chiedi informazioni per un giocatore non è mai per scherzo. Nessuno crede possa arrivare il numero 1 del pianeta, nemmeno io ma......qualche settimana fa è uscita la news che Ronaldo voleva lasciare il Real, il Milan prima acquista il pupillo di Cristiano e poi fa un Blitz in assoluto segreto per incontrarsi con Mendes, Niang lascia la 7.......sicuramente non c'entra nulla, sicuramente.....ma amo sognare. Voi no?


----------



## Black (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione da Sky sull'incontro con Mendes. Battuta del Milan a Mendes. I dirigenti rossoneri hanno chiesto informazioni su Cristiano Ronaldo. Il Milan vuole essere informato se il giocatore lascerà il Real Madrid. Per il momento viene derubricata solo come battuta, una curiosità. Per il momento...



vabbè dai, sappiamo che CR7 è impossibile. Già sarebbe stato un sogno Modric, lui invece è ben oltre


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Luglio 2017)

Magari tra un annetto, con un'altra Champions in bacheca assieme all'amico Modric


----------



## King of the North (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Nulla è impossibile".
> 
> Questo penso sia davvero impossibile, ad oggi. Però... si può almeno sognare.



Parliamoci chiaro, TUTTI sappiamo che Fassone ci regalerà la ciliegina.....si tratta solo di capire chi si cela dietro questo frutto succoso...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Luglio 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Sto guardando sky in diretta e il mister ospite ha detto una cosa più che giusta, se chiedi informazioni per un giocatore non è mai per scherzo. Nessuno crede possa arrivare il numero 1 del pianeta, nemmeno io ma......qualche settimana fa è uscita la news che Ronaldo voleva lasciare il Real, il Milan prima acquista il pupillo di Cristiano e poi fa un Blitz in assoluto segreto per incontrarsi con Mendes, Niang lascia la 7.......sicuramente non c'entra nulla, sicuramente.....ma amo sognare. Voi no?


Per Ronaldo non ti bastano 400 milioni di euro.
Sognare si ma non passiamo per fessi, e lo dico senza voler offendere nessuno, sia ben chiaro, anche perchè tra i fessi eventuali mi ci metto pure io in prima fila.


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Luglio 2017)

Se vuole venire a fare il panchinaro di Niang


----------



## ignaxio (26 Luglio 2017)

era cominciata con questi commenti la trattativa su Bonucci.. e poi  


a parte gli scherzi: Sky ha fatto 2+2.. Hanno preso tutti i giocatori di Mendes e ci faranno una notizia al giorno


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2017)

*Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*


----------



## RickyB83 (26 Luglio 2017)

Chi lo vuole una punta più vecchia persino di aubameyang.. Scherziamo


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*



Vabbè, basterà comprare una maglietta per uno ?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*



Secondo me se mai andrà via dal Real, l'unica squadra al mondo a poterlo prendere è il PSG.


----------



## sballotello (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione da Sky sull'incontro con Mendes. Battuta del Milan a Mendes. I dirigenti rossoneri hanno chiesto informazioni su Cristiano Ronaldo. Il Milan vuole essere informato se il giocatore lascerà il Real Madrid. Per il momento viene derubricata solo come battuta, una curiosità. Per il momento...



ieri l'ha buttata li.. d'amico a sportitalia, il vecchio procuratore di Gattuso.


----------



## Mc-Milan (26 Luglio 2017)

Ahimè spostare l'azienda Ronaldo,ad oggi,per una squadra italiana,è impossibile...


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*



I costi sono l'ostacolo minore per un'operazione del genere. Ronaldo è un dollarificio e si ripaga da solo. In due anni vai a guadagnarci alla grande. 

Vi immaginate la quantità di magliette vendute solo dopo un'ora?


----------



## Crox93 (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*



Per una volta Peppe Fetish ha ragione


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me se mai andrà via dal Real, l'unica squadra al mondo a poterlo prendere è il PSG.



Credo abbia delle ambizioni


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> I costi sono l'ostacolo minore per un'operazione del genere. Ronaldo è un dollarificio e si ripaga da solo. In due anni vai a guadagnarci alla grande.
> 
> Vi immaginate la quantità di magliette vendute solo dopo un'ora?



Se le stendi per terra ci copri tutta la Cina.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*



Massì ragazzi di cosa stiamo parlando hahahaha 
Costerebbe più del closing


----------



## Crox93 (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*



Per una volta Beppe Fetish ha ragione


----------



## IDRIVE (26 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per Ronaldo non ti bastano 400 milioni di euro.
> Sognare si ma non passiamo per fessi, e lo dico senza voler offendere nessuno, sia ben chiaro, anche perchè tra i fessi eventuali mi ci metto pure io in prima fila.


Non devi assolutamente giustificarti: concordo su tutto. Ragazzi, freniamo gli ormoni e dissociamoci immediatamente, altrimenti rischiamo di fare la figura dei perdazzurri ogni volta che veniva accostato a loro il nome di Messi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Credo abbia delle ambizioni


Si lo so ma io parlavo in termini economici. Per lo sceicco del PSG 500 milioni di euro sono 100 euro per noi...


----------



## Schism75 (26 Luglio 2017)

Boh non lo so, forse è impossibile. Non è la prima volta che ci viene accostato in questa estate. Lo stesso mirwbelli fece una dichiarazione in tal senso. Ma economicamente, a fronte di un dispendio enorme (secondo me di circa 100-150 mln) i soldi che gli mancano per mbappe), io credo che i guadagni siano non stimabili facilmente, ma secondo siamo nell'ordine di almeno 2-3 volte la spesa, nel giro di pochissimo tempo. Nel breve periodo. Sul lungo invece vorrebbe dire, tanto per dirne una, incrementare i follower sui social media, cosa che vuol dire potenziare il brand e i guadagni su una marea di fronti che è difficile ipotizzare. Ma che sono sull'onda che serve per innescare un circolo virtuoso non raggiungibile in Italia. E confrontabile con i top club mondiali. Oh sono 65000-70000 abbonati sicuri. Minimo.
Però ecco è impossibile. Non ci spero, ma un minuscolo spiraglio per questo sogno me lo lascio.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se le stendi per terra ci copri tutta la Cina.



Già.


----------



## RickyB83 (26 Luglio 2017)

Chi la vuole una punta più vecchia persino di aubameyang.. Scherziamo??


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Luglio 2017)

Non coment


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si lo so ma io parlavo in termini economici. Per lo sceicco del PSG 500 milioni di euro sono 100 euro per noi...



Non credo che i nostri siano molto lontani dal PSG. Nemmeno gli sceicchi hanno speso così tanto il primo anno

Detto cmq che per me è fantascienza


----------



## Manchester2003!! (26 Luglio 2017)

immaginiamo che in Cina abbiano fatto i conti per questo acquisto. Abbonamenti,Stadi pieni,sponsor ecc ecc in quanto lo ripagheremmo con tutte le magliette in Asia?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Luglio 2017)

Che vi avevo detto  , scontatissimi !!!
Come sempre MW l ha scritto 2 giorni prima


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2017)

Comunque non è una novità, è?

Leggete qui, se vi ricordate... -) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli-cristiano-ronaldo-disposti-parlarne-ma-vt48792.html


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Luglio 2017)

CR7 Mission Impossible 
e questa volta non finisce come con Bonucci


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*



Comunque, detto che rimane impossibile, questi fanno a Mendes un regalo da 40 mln (chiuso in mezza giornata) e si vedono in continuazione, e non credo per Sanches.

Dando uno sguardo a quelli che ha oltre a Di Maria non vedo molto altro. Sta cosa è un mistero.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Luglio 2017)

Ipotizzando un quadriennale a 32 milioni più 200 milioni di cartellino, sono 450 milioni lordi. Mettendo un costo di 100 euro a maglietta, e ipotizzando un ricavo del 7% dalla vendita magliette, servirebbero 65 milioni di magliette per ripagarlo totalmente.. Beh dai, basta che una persona su venti in cina la compra e siamo a posto. E' fatta dai. Io vado ad accoglierlo a Malpensa


----------



## DrHouse (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> I costi sono l'ostacolo minore per un'operazione del genere. Ronaldo è un dollarificio e si ripaga da solo. In due anni vai a guadagnarci alla grande.
> 
> Vi immaginate la quantità di magliette vendute solo dopo un'ora?



Avesse fatto la tournée in Cina con noi li avremmo già ripresi i 400 e passa milioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ipotizzando un quadriennale a 32 milioni più 200 milioni di cartellino, sono 450 milioni lordi. Mettendo un costo di 100 euro a maglietta, e ipotizzando un ricavo del 7% dalla vendita magliette, servirebbero 65 milioni di magliette per ripagarlo totalmente.. Beh dai, basta che una persona su venti in cina la compra e siamo a posto. E' fatta dai. Io vado ad accoglierlo a Malpensa



No non funziona così , il Milan ha un contratto con una percentuale fino ad un tot di fatturato a salire .


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*



Garantisce che la battuta c'è stata?
Per quale motivo uno tra Mirabelli, Fassone e Mendes avrebbe dovuto contattare il team mercato Sky per dire: "abbiamo scherzato su Ronaldo"?


----------



## RickyB83 (26 Luglio 2017)

Il problema non credo siano solo i soldi.. Cr7 la EL non la farebbe manco per 50 milioni l anno.. Credo che ormai il suo obbiettivo considerando che è leggermente più anziano di messi sia quello di andare 6 palloni d'oro..


----------



## Crox93 (26 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Garantisce che la battuta c'è stata?
> Per quale motivo uno tra Mirabelli, Fassone e Mendes avrebbe dovuto contattare il team mercato Sky per dire: "abbiamo scherzato su Ronaldo"?



Perchè sono dei burloni


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Il problema non credo siano solo i soldi.. Cr7 la EL non la farebbe manco per 50 milioni l anno.. Credo che ormai il suo obbiettivo considerando che è leggermente più anziano di messi sia quello di andare 6 palloni d'oro..



Questo è l'ostacolo più grande, molto più dei soldi per prenderlo.


----------



## Zani (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione da Sky sull'incontro con Mendes. Battuta del Milan a Mendes. I dirigenti rossoneri *hanno chiesto informazioni su Cristiano Ronaldo.* Il Milan vuole essere informato se il giocatore lascerà il Real Madrid. Per il momento viene derubricata solo come battuta, una curiosità. Per il momento...
> 
> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*



-E Cristiano come se la passa? 
-Tutto bene guarda, adesso è in tour in cina e si sta divertendo molto
-bene, sono contento stia bene, salutamelo quando lo vedi.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo è l'ostacolo più grande, molto più dei soldi per prenderlo.



Ma tutto è un'ostacolo dai.

Costo, concorrenza, Il Real non lo cede, lui non perderà mai un'anno di CL ossessionato dai numeri e dallo score personale, non siamo Suning.. 


Non è fattibile ragazzi.


----------



## albydigei (26 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No non funziona così , il Milan ha un contratto con una percentuale fino ad un tot di fatturato a salire .



Più o meno, fino a una cifra stabilita (credo attorno ai 20 milioni) il Milan non ha percentuali sulla vendita delle maglie, da lì si va a scaglioni con percentuali che si aggirano attorno al 10% per maglia, e poi salgono fino a 15 e 20%. Quindi l'ipotesi assurda delle magliette vendute non sarebbe sbagliata: 65 milioni di magliette porterebbe un guadagno comunque molto vicino al costo totale per cr7... Posto che 65 milioni di magliette vendute è meno probabile di belen che mi stalkera.


----------



## Aron (26 Luglio 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Il problema non credo siano solo i soldi.. Cr7 la EL non la farebbe manco per 50 milioni l anno.. Credo che ormai il suo obbiettivo considerando che è leggermente più anziano di messi sia quello di andare 6 palloni d'oro..



E' fantascienza, ma a Cristiano Ronaldo è comunque sempre piaciuta la Serie A e da piccolo la sua squadra preferita del campionato italiano era proprio il Milan, mentre uno dei suoi idoli è sempre stato Rui Costa.

Sotto l'aspetto sportivo non ci sono problemi, è tutto il resto a renderlo fantascienza.


----------



## luigi61 (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione da Sky sull'incontro con Mendes. Battuta del Milan a Mendes. I dirigenti rossoneri hanno chiesto informazioni su Cristiano Ronaldo. Il Milan vuole essere informato se il giocatore lascerà il Real Madrid. Per il momento viene derubricata solo come battuta, una curiosità. Per il momento...
> 
> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*


Ne abbiamo parlato in un'altro Topic già da stamani......di seguito vi riporto un post di un'amico tifoso
"Niente è impossibile" deve essere il nostro mantra 

Certo però... che vogliano darci a bere che hanno fatto un blitz in Sardegna come ladri per incontrare Mendes, in fretta e furia come fosse questione di vita o di morte, per trattare il prestito di Sanches e ascoltare le proposte per il prestito 6 mesi di Costa e l'acquisto di Falcao... dai che siamo tutti allocchi va bene, ma è chiaro come il sole che abbiano parlato di altro...

Poi oh magari Mendes ha proposto Di Maria... ma anche in questo caso le cose tornano poco...

Poi nemmeno il giorno dopo, sempre in fretta e furia e quasi di nascosto, Niang lascia il 7...

Tutto questo mentre parallelamente il Real sta per annunciare l'acquisto più costoso della sua storia, nonchè il più costoso di sempre per un under 20... ruolo seconda punta...

Siamo nel delirio, molto probabile, ma io vedo tanti indizi strani...


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato in un'altro Topic già da stamani......di seguito vi riporto un post di un'amico tifoso
> "Niente è impossibile" deve essere il nostro mantra
> 
> Certo però... che vogliano darci a bere che hanno fatto un blitz in Sardegna come ladri per incontrare Mendes, in fretta e furia come fosse questione di vita o di morte, per trattare il prestito di Sanches e ascoltare le proposte per il prestito 6 mesi di Costa e l'acquisto di Falcao... dai che siamo tutti allocchi va bene, ma è chiaro come il sole che abbiano parlato di altro...
> ...




Gli indizi "strani" ci sono tutti, a cominciare dalle dichiarazioni di Mirabelli passando per l'addio di Ronaldo al Real Madrid dato per sicuro e certo dai giornali portoghesi.

Però bisogna necessariamente tornare coi piedi terra. Al momento è impossibile. Domani vedremo.


----------



## MarcoVanBasten (27 Luglio 2017)

Siamo nell'anno 201-7, Niang ha appena lasciato libera la maglia numero 7, dieci anni fa ed esattamente a gennaio del 200-7 acquistammo nientepopodimeno che Ronaldo...e vi ricordate cosa successe quell'anno??Vincemmo la 7° Champions!!

E' un caso???Ascolta un ******* vaaaaaaaà!!


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato in un'altro Topic già da stamani......di seguito vi riporto un post di un'amico tifoso
> "Niente è impossibile" deve essere il nostro mantra
> 
> Certo però... che vogliano darci a bere che hanno fatto un blitz in Sardegna come ladri per incontrare Mendes, in fretta e furia come fosse questione di vita o di morte, per trattare il prestito di Sanches e ascoltare le proposte per il prestito 6 mesi di Costa e l'acquisto di Falcao... dai che siamo tutti allocchi va bene, ma è chiaro come il sole che abbiano parlato di altro...
> ...



E CR7 inizia a seguire Bonucci su Instagram


----------



## King of the North (27 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per Ronaldo non ti bastano 400 milioni di euro.
> Sognare si ma non passiamo per fessi, e lo dico senza voler offendere nessuno, sia ben chiaro, anche perchè tra i fessi eventuali mi ci metto pure io in prima fila.



No ma figurati, ho premesso che non ci crede nessuno io compreso. Allo stesso tempo ho cercato di vedere le cose in modo distaccato e ripeto, sognare non costa nulla. È un affare multimilionario ma non abbiamo la più pallida idea di quanti soldi ci sono a disposizione, non sappiamo quali sponsorizzazioni ci sono dietro l'angolo ma sappiamo bene quante entrate ti garantisce un'azienda vivente come lui. C'è da considerare il FPF ma chissà....ora non ho voglia di riflettere troppo, preferisco cullarmi nei sogni. È più divertente


----------



## Dany20 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione da Sky sull'incontro con Mendes. Battuta del Milan a Mendes. I dirigenti rossoneri hanno chiesto informazioni su Cristiano Ronaldo. Il Milan vuole essere informato se il giocatore lascerà il Real Madrid. Per il momento viene derubricata solo come battuta, una curiosità. Per il momento...
> 
> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*


Nnon verrebbe mai a fare l'Europa League. Utopia.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato in un'altro Topic già da stamani......di seguito vi riporto un post di un'amico tifoso
> "Niente è impossibile" deve essere il nostro mantra
> 
> Certo però... che vogliano darci a bere che hanno fatto un blitz in Sardegna come ladri per incontrare Mendes, in fretta e furia come fosse questione di vita o di morte, per trattare il prestito di Sanches e ascoltare le proposte per il prestito 6 mesi di Costa e l'acquisto di Falcao... dai che siamo tutti allocchi va bene, ma è chiaro come il sole che abbiano parlato di altro...
> ...



E subito dopo l incontro in Cina con il presidente che avrebbe dato il via libera all operazione in codice CR7


Poi ci svegliamo tutti sudati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2017)

E' anche possibile che abbiano messo in piedi la strategia per portarlo al Milan nei prossimi anni, con la Champions.

Non sono trasferimenti che si fanno di punto in bianco. Magari hanno strappato un diritto di prelazione, o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> E CR7 inizia a seguire Bonucci su Instagram



Davvero ?

Dai raga cominciamo coi fotomontaggi. 



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' anche possibile che abbiano messo in piedi la strategia per portarlo al Milan nei prossimi anni, con la Champions.
> 
> Non sono trasferimenti che si fanno di punto in bianco. Magari hanno strappato un diritto di prelazione, o qualcosa del genere.




Anche secondo me in caso sarebbe una cosa per l'anno prossimo, quando Mbappè sarà inenstato e possono lasciarlo andare. E intanto per quest'anno ci ha mollato Silva.


----------



## koti (27 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> E CR7 inizia a seguire Bonucci su Instagram





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Davvero ?
> 
> Dai raga cominciamo coi fotomontaggi. .


Lo hanno detto su Sky.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2017)

Perez, qualche giorno fa: "Attenzione al Milan, si sta svegliando"..


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Davvero ?
> 
> Dai raga cominciamo coi fotomontaggi. .



Ho visto che su Twitter dicevano che avesse iniziato a seguirlo. Ho controllato su Instagram ed effettivamente lo segue, poi non so se sia sicuro che abbia iniziato a seguirlo da poco. Ho comunque controllato sul profilo di CR7: segue 380 persone e tutti i calciatori che segue hanno giocato con lui nel Real o nel Portogallo, o sono vecchie glorie, tranne uno, LB19. 
Possiamo partire con l'inno del milan Mauro


----------



## Gatto (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato in un'altro Topic già da stamani......di seguito vi riporto un post di un'amico tifoso
> "Niente è impossibile" deve essere il nostro mantra
> 
> Certo però... che vogliano darci a bere che hanno fatto un blitz in Sardegna come ladri per incontrare Mendes, in fretta e furia come fosse questione di vita o di morte, per trattare il prestito di Sanches e ascoltare le proposte per il prestito 6 mesi di Costa e l'acquisto di Falcao... dai che siamo tutti allocchi va bene, ma è chiaro come il sole che abbiano parlato di altro...
> ...



Se c' e' una cosa che ho capito nel calcio e', che se si verificano determinate condizioni, tutto e' possibile. Chiediamoci quale colpo di calcio mercato farebbe crescere in modo spropositato e nel piu' breve tempo possibile il brand Milan in oriente. Ci darebbe una mano incredibile a far lievitare il nostro fatturato in un batter d' occhio. So che allo stato attuale e' fantascienza, ma era fantascienza al momento del closing immaginare una campagna acquisti che alla fine del calciomercato si avvicinera' molto probabilmente ai 300 milioni cosi come era impensabile prendere Bonucci dalla Juve.
In conclusione teniamo i piedi per terra senza precluderci la possibilità di sognare.


----------



## albydigei (27 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me in caso sarebbe una cosa per l'anno prossimo, quando Mbappè sarà inenstato e possono lasciarlo andare. E intanto per quest'anno ci ha mollato Silva.



Ah le "tasse" Mendes......


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2017)

Quanto è bello tornare a sognare colpi incredibili. Mi sei mancato vecchio Milan.
Detto questo, ma vi immaginate se fossimo riusciti ad entrare in champions già quest'anno? chissà che razza di giocatori avrebbero preso.


----------



## Aron (27 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perez, qualche giorno fa: "Attenzione al Milan, si sta svegliando"..



E' dai tempi di Lost che non c'era un tale arzigogolio di teorie 

Stiamo calmi, please


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Luglio 2017)

Ricordo male ma una volta Silvio Berlusconi disse che gli sarebbe piaciuto portare a Milano Ronaldo? E lui sorrise di gusto..
Dai ragazzi, faccio già la maglia.


----------



## bmb (27 Luglio 2017)

Lo vado dicendo da settimane


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Luglio 2017)

Già il fatto che possiamo permetterci di chiedere informazioni su un giocatore come Ronaldo mi basta e mi avanza per il momento


----------



## Aron (27 Luglio 2017)

E mentre si fantastica su CR7, il Nizza trolla ancora l'Inter: "Tratteniamo Dalbert per il preliminare", e lo fanno giocare dieci minuti


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Ah le "tasse" Mendes......



Madre santissima....

Quindi André Silva è lui......
...È lui la polpetta, la tassa, per arrivare a CR7

Erano sei anni che non sognavo più per la mia squadra.
Non arriverà mai... Ma che bello è sognare???!!!


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Esatto
I cinesi comprerebbe più di 65000 magliette , figurati. ..ma deve essere cr7 perché altri sia pur campioni tipo Aubameyang o D.Costa non smuoverebbero più di tanto le acque
onestamente la vedo impossibile ma se guardiamo a Bonucci......


----------



## Aron (27 Luglio 2017)

_Non lascio Madrid senza Cristiano Ronaldo_ cit. futura


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2017)

Ronaldo megalomane com'è non lascerà mai una squadra che gli garantisce di giocarsi scarpa d'oro e pallone d'oro ogni anno. suvvia fa ridere quanto quella di Messi all'Inter


----------



## ultràinside (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma la smettete di dire sta cosa di cr7 ?!
Voi e i vostri indizi ! Ahahah, mi state quasi convincendo 
Se c è qualche bookmaker che quota questa cosa, un deca ce lo metto !


----------



## vanbasten (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione da Sky sull'incontro con Mendes. Battuta del Milan a Mendes. I dirigenti rossoneri hanno chiesto informazioni su Cristiano Ronaldo. Il Milan vuole essere informato se il giocatore lascerà il Real Madrid. Per il momento viene derubricata solo come battuta, una curiosità. Per il momento...
> 
> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*



che vi avevo detto ieri?


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato in un'altro Topic già da stamani......di seguito vi riporto un post di un'amico tifoso
> "Niente è impossibile" deve essere il nostro mantra
> 
> Certo però... che vogliano darci a bere che hanno fatto un blitz in Sardegna come ladri per incontrare Mendes, in fretta e furia come fosse questione di vita o di morte, per trattare il prestito di Sanches e ascoltare le proposte per il prestito 6 mesi di Costa e l'acquisto di Falcao... dai che siamo tutti allocchi va bene, ma è chiaro come il sole che abbiano parlato di altro...
> ...





Gatto ha scritto:


> Se c' e' una cosa che ho capito nel calcio e', che se si verificano determinate condizioni, tutto e' possibile. Chiediamoci quale colpo di calcio mercato farebbe crescere in modo spropositato e nel piu' breve tempo possibile il brand Milan in oriente. Ci darebbe una mano incredibile a far lievitare il nostro fatturato in un batter d' occhio. So che allo stato attuale e' fantascienza, ma era fantascienza al momento del closing immaginare una campagna acquisti che alla fine del calciomercato si avvicinera' molto probabilmente ai 300 milioni cosi come era impensabile prendere Bonucci dalla Juve.
> In conclusione teniamo i piedi per terra senza precluderci la possibilità di sognare.



Esatto
I cinesi comprerebbe più di 65000 magliette , figurati. ..ma deve essere cr7 perché altri sia pur campioni tipo Aubameyang o D.Costa non smuoverebbero più di tanto le acque
onestamente la vedo impossibile ma se guardiamo a Bonucci.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Luglio 2017)

Per quest'anno è impossibile. Il prossimo anno con la qualificazione alla Champions in tasca chissà. Penso che un Milan che ritorna al top eserciti un fascino particolare su un top player. E penso che persino Ronaldo potrebbe essere attratto da una sfida del genere.


----------



## Aron (27 Luglio 2017)

Non arriva, ma se arrivasse CR7, Ruiu: "_Abbiamo speso tantissimo, ma siamo sicuri anche di aver speso benissimo?_"


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Luglio 2017)

Ronaldo non vuole "giocare" la champions, vuole "vincere" la champions, o almeno essere nelle condizioni di vincerla.
Intanto pensiamo ad arrivarci, poi a ritornare fra le pretendenti, dopo di che potremo anche pensare ai Ronaldo, Suarez, Neymar.
Non si può in 3 mesi passare dagli Ocampos e Pasalic in prestito a Ronaldo, che fra tutto costa mezzo miliardo ed è il giocatore più forte, famoso e inaccessibile del mondo.
Nemmeno se avessimo a disposizione tutto il Pil della Cina.
Già hanno fatto un mercato mostruoso, e in soli 3 mesi ci hanno fatto riprendere credibilità e riaccostare finalmente a nomi prima inaccessibili come Aubameyang, Morata, Costa.
I supertop mostruosi non sono ancora alla nostra portata.


----------



## fra29 (27 Luglio 2017)

Cerchiamo di analizzare più a fondo la situazione.. per CR7 è evidentemente sia una battuta visto che costa quanto tutto il Milan (Azienda CR7) ma se davvero si ha quella disponibilità si può puntare a chiunque non sia CR7/Messi.. insomma Lewa da bene? Suarez?


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ho visto che su Twitter dicevano che avesse iniziato a seguirlo. Ho controllato su Instagram ed effettivamente lo segue, poi non so se sia sicuro che abbia iniziato a seguirlo da poco. Ho comunque controllato sul profilo di CR7: segue 380 persone e tutti i calciatori che segue hanno giocato con lui nel Real o nel Portogallo, o sono vecchie glorie, tranne uno, LB19.
> Possiamo partire con l'inno del milan Mauro



Sembra una cosa nuova







Ma, parlando seriamente, tutta questa monnezza social non vale praticamente nulla.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Luglio 2017)

Bha.... Così a colpo d occhio.. 
Cristiano segue buon uccello 19... 
Centimetri.

Così ha molto, ma molto più senso che un cristiano Ronaldo segue un Bonucci... Per quale motivo poi????


----------



## Garrincha (27 Luglio 2017)

Ronaldo se si muovesse in questo momento di certo non lo farebbe per gli stessi soldi che gli da il Real, minimo tra i 40 - 50 sarebbe la richiesta, non lo fa lo sceicco preferendo spendere gli stessi soldi per Neymar dubito lo possa fare chiunque altro adesso che hanno stoppato gli acquisti in Cina


----------



## Brain84 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione da Sky sull'incontro con Mendes. Battuta del Milan a Mendes. I dirigenti rossoneri hanno chiesto informazioni su Cristiano Ronaldo. Il Milan vuole essere informato se il giocatore lascerà il Real Madrid. Per il momento viene derubricata solo come battuta, una curiosità. Per il momento...
> 
> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*



Ok che questa società ha un pacco di soldi, ma stiamo parlando dell'impossibile totale. Più probabile l'accoppiata Cavani - Aguero per dire


----------



## Casnop (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione da Sky sull'incontro con Mendes. Battuta del Milan a Mendes. I dirigenti rossoneri hanno chiesto informazioni su Cristiano Ronaldo. Il Milan vuole essere informato se il giocatore lascerà il Real Madrid. Per il momento viene derubricata solo come battuta, una curiosità. Per il momento...
> 
> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*


Ad agosto, in Spagna, se tutto va come si annuncia, potrebbe accadere un sisma calcistico di immane potenza. Il Barcellona subirerebbe il ratto di Neymar Jr., che andrebbe a Parigi per 222 milioni di euro, ed il Real Madrid da Montecarlo preleverebbe Mbappe per una cifra non inferiore ai 150 milioni di cartellino. In Spagna si dice che le due chiese madri del calcio, espressioni di mondi così apparentemente alieni tra loro, siano in realtà dei vasi comunicanti, ciò che accade in uno di essi trova risposta nell'altro, e da questo a quello precedente, in una sorta di compensazione involontaria in nome della competitività garantita a questo gigantesco oligopolio calcistico. In tale premessa, il possibile ratto di Neymar Jr. da parte del PSG non potrà non avere conseguenze sulle scelte del club catalano, che dovrà rispondere a modo proprio, e la risposta non potrà essere nel solo Coutinho da Liverpool, sorta di acquisto cadeau, consueto in questi grandi club ad ogni stagione, che il Barca aveva già programmato, individuando originariamente il gioiello stagionale in Verratti, donde il casus belli su Neymar. Ed ecco quindi, ed in Spagna qualcuno ha cominciato a parlarne, si insinua la possibilità che il Barcellona, caricato a bomba dal flusso su Neymar, punti a ricambiare il quasi ventennale sgarro fatto dal Real con un altro grande portoghese, Figo, andando a prendere con una offerta irrinunciabile proprio Cristiano Ronaldo da Madrid, per comporre in Catalogna il duo con Messi, che ha segnato il calcio europeo e mondiale degli ultimi anni. Seconda scossa tellurica, dunque, di fronte alla quale si attende la risposta del Real, imprevedibile come il suo presidente, tipo permaloso ed orgoglioso a cui questo affronto spiacerebbe non poco, perché inevitabilmente macchierebbe la sua reputazione di uomo vincente, che compra e non vende, e non si fa rubare i giocatori da nessuno. Il Real, come detto, punterebbe al botto fortissimo su Mbappe, si è già in parte finanziato bene con Morata, non avrebbe necessità di fare altro per assaltare il Monaco per il suo giovanotto, però... però teme che arrivi da Barcellona l'offerta che lo metterebbe in imbarazzo, specie se venisse supportata da un preventivo accordo tra il club catalano e Cristiano Ronaldo. Ed ecco che, in tale evenienza, vorrebbe incoraggiare proposte provenienti da clubs esteri, ai quali guarderebbe con maggiore attenzione, e che al limite favorirebbe. Il giocatore, se una scelta deve fare, vorrebbe farla proprio su estero, ha avuto grossi problemi fiscali in Spagna, ed un trasferimento in Catalogna non li risolverebbe affatto. Ed ecco allora che Mendes, che ha captato segnali di disponibilità dalla Casa Blanca, sta girando da mesi in tutta Europa a sondare le possibilità per il suo assistito, concentrandosi soprattutto su Parigi, con cui i contatti sono stati profondi prima della virata di Al Thani su Neymar, su Manchester, lato United, concentrato sulla raiolata per Lukaku, e lato City, che quest'anno sta facendo un robustissimo mercato di struttura per risolvere endemici problemi di squadra, e non ha spazio per superbombe, e forse sul Bayern, coperto ora da James. Rimane allora il Grande Mistero del calcio europeo, il Milan, il club dalla proprietà tecnico-manageriale cripto-pubblica statale cinese, apparentemente ignota, ma che nei fatti sta dimostrando di avere enormi mezzi per grandi progetti di rilancio. Si è autopresentata a Mendes, che ha subito apprezzato, se è vero che ha definito il club come l'epicentro del prossimo mercato calcistico europeo. Epicentro significa che ci sarà un terremoto. L'informazione Mendes l'ha passata a Perez, che l'ha subito annotata, se è vero che ha recentemente dichiarato il ritorno prossimo venturo del Milan, definito da lui come il vero avversario europeo del Real Madrid in questi decenni, non il Barcellona, derubricato a mero fastidio domestico. Ed ogni sovrano, si capisce, ha il privilegio di scegliersi i nemici che preferisce, magari quelli che gli danno meno fastidio. Resta da capire la posizione del Milan, e qui è un mistero davvero. Cristiano Ronaldo, sia detto con chiarezza e senza ipocrisie, è un investimento con ritorno certo anche a breve termine in un mercato immenso come quello cinese, che non avrebbe problemi a digerire un investimento da mezzo miliardo di euro ed a restituirlo moltiplicato. A differenza dell'Inter, che è un singolo marchio, quello del Milan è un sistema economico, che vi si proietta e che da esso attinge risorse per investimenti. Lo spazio finanziario ci sarebbe. Una operazione del genere sarebbe possibile ora, meno il prossimo anno, a vigilanza UEFA già attiva e fatturato on construction, a meno di furbate come quelle che sta progettando il fondo qatariota per Neymar. Diciamo che l'operazione di cui parla Sky sarebbe comunque improbabile, come detto ieri da Fassone non concreta, ma certamente non illogica o irrazionale. Se, ripetiamo, le scossette che si avvertono in landa spagnola annunciano The Big One, occorre farsi trovare pronti. I nostri avevano i cellulari staccati a Cala di Volpe, zona che al largo è esclusa dalla rete dei cellulari. Per parlare di Renatino Sanches? E di chi sennò?


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

In ogni caso uno che farebbe la panca dai gobbi io non lo voglio.


----------



## mrsmit (27 Luglio 2017)

Non succede, ma se succede............
Mamma mia santissima...........


----------



## numero 3 (27 Luglio 2017)

Bale?


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2017)

Prima chiedevamo informazioni per Pavosterco e Lazzeri.

Già questo mi basta per commuovermi.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Luglio 2017)

ideale per far crescere andres silva


----------



## 666psycho (27 Luglio 2017)

se lo prendiamo veramente.. penso che in tre mesi recuperiamo i soldi spesi


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione da Sky sull'incontro con Mendes. Battuta del Milan a Mendes. I dirigenti rossoneri hanno chiesto informazioni su Cristiano Ronaldo. Il Milan vuole essere informato se il giocatore lascerà il Real Madrid. Per il momento viene derubricata solo come battuta, una curiosità. Per il momento...
> 
> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*


Queste operazioni sono così enormi che vanno aldilà di una semplice trattativa di mercato; sono vere e proprie "operazioni finanziarie" dove vengono investite ingenti somme che devono poi produrre reddito certo ; ovviamente gli attori sono molteplici ,oltre a chi acquista vi è il benestare di chi vende,senza contare tutti gli altri attori più o meno protagonisti e dove ognuno ha il suo ritorno "politico" perchè di questo si tratta ; nessuno di noi ad oggi sà chi si cela veramente dietro la proprietà del milan,si vocifera sia lo Stato cinese ,se fosse vero evidentemente NESSUN obiettivo sarebbe in partenza precluso; in sostanza una manovra politica/economica enorme che nel momento in cui i protagonisti decideranno di portare avanti non potrà essere fermata da niente e da nessuno. Questo ipotetico scenario, a me fà un effetto per così dire rilassante e non mi dà ansia a differenza di altre trattative di mercato, in quanto in questo caso essendo la cosa così mastodontica andrà a buon fine SOLO con l'accordo di tutti,eliminando di conseguenza lo stress di altre trattative dove devi convincere il giocatore o il procuratore o presidente di turno


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (27 Luglio 2017)

Nulla da togliere a CR7 ma per età a questo punto preferisco Neymar  


Per piacere, non facciamo come gli sfinteristi xD


----------



## neoxes (27 Luglio 2017)

Si prospetta uno scontro Messi-Ronaldo nel derby di Milano, a quanto pare.

Posate il fiasco


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione da Sky sull'incontro con Mendes. Battuta del Milan a Mendes. I dirigenti rossoneri hanno chiesto informazioni su Cristiano Ronaldo. Il Milan vuole essere informato se il giocatore lascerà il Real Madrid. Per il momento viene derubricata solo come battuta, una curiosità. Per il momento...
> 
> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*



"Niente è impossibile", questo deve essere il nostro nuovo motto 

Vedo che sky timidamente scrive quello che in anteprima discutiamo su questo forum da un paio di giorni. Non voglio ammorbarvi oltre con la storia dei miei "indizi" nè sulla fattibilità economica... mi limito a dire che qui siamo dei buoni detective 

Quando abbiamo iniziato a parlarne un amico del forum mi scrisse di "posare il fiasco"... aveva ragione perchè le mie lucubrazioni sono assurde... ma ribadisco, io mi siedo col mio fiasco pronto a godermi lo spettacolo... anzi per l'occasione stappo quel porto vintage del 79 che ho sulla mensola 

Ragazzi, vi consiglio di fare lo stesso. State pronti perchè lo spettacolo sta per cominciare. Prossimo decisivo appuntamento: Mbappe al Real (perchè se il francese va al City come scrivono i giornali tutte le lucubrazioni vanno a farsi benedire).

Nel frattempo però devo bacchettarvi  perchè sul forum l'oggetto del contendere del thread (non di stefano eh, intendo il ragazzo col gel che gioca benino a pallone) lo chiamiamo l'INNOMINABILE.

E' importante. Perchè poniamo che all'apice delle gesta atletiche con vostra moglie... o durente una pulluzione notturna.. o anche nel bel mezzo di una serata alcolica coi vostri amici... vi scappi detto il nome di questo tizio insieme alla parola Milan... ad essere bollati come "grulli", come si dice dalle mie parti, è un attimo!


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Considerata sempre l'impossibilità della cosa, butto un altro pò di benzina sul mega incendio: Fassone ha detto di voler raddoppiare il fatturato, anche a breve. E per fare una cosa del genere c'è solo un modo: un'azienda all'interno di un'altra azienda.


----------



## fra29 (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> "Niente è impossibile", questo deve essere il nostro nuovo motto
> 
> Vedo che sky timidamente scrive quello che in anteprima discutiamo su questo forum da un paio di giorni. Non voglio ammorbarvi oltre con la storia dei miei "indizi" nè sulla fattibilità economica... mi limito a dire che qui siamo dei buoni detective
> 
> ...



A questo punto andiamo direttamente su Mbappe..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2017)

Faccio un discorso per assurdo, perché di assurdo stiamo parlando: i costi di Ronaldo non sono un problema, perché, come detto già da altri utenti, il cartellino te lo ripaghi in due giorni (immaginate soltanto le magliette CR7 che si venderebbero in Cina) e lo stesso ingaggio, probabilmente, verrebbe parzialmente coperto dal merchandising intorno al giocatore. 
Il problema vero di un trasferimento del giocatore risiede nelle motivazioni: il Real, ormai, macina Champions League come negli anni '50 e alla Champions League si accompagna sistematicamente il pallone d'oro; Ronaldo rinuncerebbe a tutto questo? E perché dovrebbe farlo? Il problema, purtroppo, trascende l'aspetto economico.
A questo punto, mi sembrerebbe più probabile un suo arrivo l'anno prossimo, visto che torneremmo in Champions e lui soltanto in squadra, magari con un paio di altri colpi, ci renderebbe da Champions League; tuttavia, come già detto, l'anno prossimo avremmo i vincoli del VA, senza considerare che sarebbe una scommessa bella grossa per lo stesso Ronaldo un Milan che punta a vincere la Champions al suo ritorno dopo anni ed anni. 
Insomma, è tutto molto complicato, ma da un punto di vista motivazionale, attenzione!, e non da un punto di vista economico.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Considerata sempre l'impossibilità della cosa, butto un altro pò di benzina sul mega incendio: Fassone ha detto di voler raddoppiare il fatturato, anche a breve. E per fare una cosa del genere c'è solo un modo: un'azienda all'interno di un'altra azienda.



Evidente, agli sponsor poi richiedi cifre diverse


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Considerata sempre l'impossibilità della cosa, butto un altro pò di benzina sul mega incendio: Fassone ha detto di voler raddoppiare il fatturato, anche a breve. E per fare una cosa del genere c'è solo un modo: un'azienda all'interno di un'altra azienda.



Ti piace veder i topi ballare eh 


Lo 0,1% di chance ce le avremmo solo nel caso in cui lui decidesse che vuole aggiungere anche l'EL al suo palmares, dopo aver già vinto 4 CL.
E superato il megascoglio della sua volontà c'è quello colossale dell'investimento economico.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> A questo punto andiamo direttamente su Mbappe..


No perché Mbappe non produrrà mai la cassa acustica di cui il Milan ha bisogno in Cina, ne tanto meno tutto il business che si porta dietro l'INNOMINABILE


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ti piace veder i topi ballare eh
> 
> 
> Lo 0,1% di chance ce le avremmo solo nel caso in cui lui decidesse che vuole aggiungere anche l'EL al suo palmares, dopo aver già vinto 4 CL.
> E superato il megascoglio della sua volontà c'è quello colossale dell'investimento economico.



Mi sto convincendo ogni minuto che passa che la parte economica pur colossale che sia è la meno problematica....


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2017)

Comunque quanto folle è che in appena due mesi la nuova dirigenza ci abbia messo nella condizione mentale di "scherzare" sull'acquisto di Ronaldo?


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Luglio 2017)

Non so se è stato detto ma poco dopo l'indiscrezione su CR7 il portoghese ha iniziato a seguire Bonucci su Instagram


----------



## neoxes (27 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma cr7 al milan quante magliette farebbe vendere???


----------



## joker07 (27 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Faccio un discorso per assurdo, perché di assurdo stiamo parlando: i costi di Ronaldo non sono un problema, perché, come detto già da altri utenti, il cartellino te lo ripaghi in due giorni (immaginate soltanto le magliette CR7 che si venderebbero in Cina) e lo stesso ingaggio, probabilmente, verrebbe parzialmente coperto dal merchandising intorno al giocatore.
> Il problema vero di un trasferimento del giocatore risiede nelle motivazioni: il Real, ormai, macina Champions League come negli anni '50 e alla Champions League si accompagna sistematicamente il pallone d'oro; Ronaldo rinuncerebbe a tutto questo? E perché dovrebbe farlo? Il problema, purtroppo, trascende l'aspetto economico.
> A questo punto, mi sembrerebbe più probabile un suo arrivo l'anno prossimo, visto che torneremmo in Champions e lui soltanto in squadra, magari con un paio di altri colpi, ci renderebbe da Champions League; tuttavia, come già detto, l'anno prossimo avremmo i vincoli del VA, senza considerare che sarebbe una scommessa bella grossa per lo stesso Ronaldo un Milan che punta a vincere la Champions al suo ritorno dopo anni ed anni.
> Insomma, è tutto molto complicato, ma da un punto di vista motivazionale, attenzione!, e non da un punto di vista economico.


Sono d'accordo, Ronaldo è al momento considerato il miglior calciatore al mondo, è un vincente ed ha una voglia di vincere e prendere premi pazzesca (in particolare battere messi a livello di palloni d'oro), quindi perchè dovrebbe venire a giocare in una squadra che prende parte all'europa league, un torneo considerato di serie b rispetto alla champions e che difficilmente potrebbe dargli quel appeal necessario a vincere il pallone d'oro? Venire quest'anno da noi è un'ipotesi remotissima.
Se l'anno prossimo partecipassimo alla champions, invece.... 
Riguardo al fatto che segue bonucci, può essere che lo conosca, che gli stia simpatico, oppure... chissà... magari questa cosa dell'interesse del milan gli è stata riferita e lui si è messo a seguire il calciatore più famoso al momento al milan....


----------



## bmb (27 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma cr7 al milan quante magliette farebbe vendere???



Qualche milione.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Faccio un discorso per assurdo, perché di assurdo stiamo parlando: i costi di Ronaldo non sono un problema, perché, come detto già da altri utenti, il cartellino te lo ripaghi in due giorni (immaginate soltanto le magliette CR7 che si venderebbero in Cina) e lo stesso ingaggio, probabilmente, verrebbe parzialmente coperto dal merchandising intorno al giocatore.
> Il problema vero di un trasferimento del giocatore risiede nelle motivazioni: il Real, ormai, macina Champions League come negli anni '50 e alla Champions League si accompagna sistematicamente il pallone d'oro; Ronaldo rinuncerebbe a tutto questo? E perché dovrebbe farlo? Il problema, purtroppo, trascende l'aspetto economico.
> A questo punto, mi sembrerebbe più probabile un suo arrivo l'anno prossimo, visto che torneremmo in Champions e lui soltanto in squadra, magari con un paio di altri colpi, ci renderebbe da Champions League; tuttavia, come già detto, l'anno prossimo avremmo i vincoli del VA, senza considerare che sarebbe una scommessa bella grossa per lo stesso Ronaldo un Milan che punta a vincere la Champions al suo ritorno dopo anni ed anni.
> Insomma, è tutto molto complicato, ma da un punto di vista motivazionale, attenzione!, e non da un punto di vista economico.



Dai ci ho preso gusto su questa cosa 

Il rischio è nostro, in verità. Ovvero il "rischio Rivaldo", intendo che l'INNOMINABILE venga da noi a svernare.

Sulle motivazioni a lasciare il Real per venire da noi qualche argomentazione l'avrei... 

Primo, l'innominabile è rimasto (eufemisticamente) deluso dalla vicenda fiscale e soprattutto da come il Real si è comportato. Per coincidenza ero a Madrid a metà giugno e la situazione è stata pesante e imbarazzante. I media spagnoli lo hanno attaccato in modo vergognoso, trattandolo come un delinquente. Il Real nella circostanza non ha dato l'autorizzazione ai giornali madrileni di utilizzare foto del "ragazzo col gel" con indosso la maglia merengue, tanto che hanno utilizzato solo quelle in nazionale. Insomma, molto più casino di quello che è filtrato dalle nostre parti. Tanto che Perez al meeting con gli sponsor del 20 giugno è stato messo molto sotto pressione e in evidente imbarazzo.

Secondo, al Real vedono passare i campioni come le cassiere della coop vedono passare i carrelli della spesa. Questo è il loro atteggiamento. Oggi c'è l'innominabile, domani mbappe. E' stato molto bello, ma avanti il prossimo. Arrivederci e buonanotte.

Terzo, un aneddoto personale. Meraviglioso aneddoto. Milan-United 3-0, la cosiddetta partita perfetta, ero allo stadio come per ogni partita di champions e mi ricordo bene l'atmosfera... stadio stracolmo e tifo forsennato, ambiente unico come solo noi sappiamo fare. Da noi i campioni sono idoli per la vita, come Sheva o Kaka, sempre e al di la di tutto. Noi non siamo il Real. E l'innominabile quella sera c'era, l'atmosfera l'ha vissuta e se la ricorda. Sa che da noi arriverebbe come un dio e some tale sarebbe sempre trattato.

Terzo, magari ai giornali juventini non piacerà molto, ma dopo il Real siamo noi la società più vincente della storia. Altro che PSG o City.


----------



## Casnop (27 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Faccio un discorso per assurdo, perché di assurdo stiamo parlando: i costi di Ronaldo non sono un problema, perché, come detto già da altri utenti, il cartellino te lo ripaghi in due giorni (immaginate soltanto le magliette CR7 che si venderebbero in Cina) e lo stesso ingaggio, probabilmente, verrebbe parzialmente coperto dal merchandising intorno al giocatore.
> Il problema vero di un trasferimento del giocatore risiede nelle motivazioni: il Real, ormai, macina Champions League come negli anni '50 e alla Champions League si accompagna sistematicamente il pallone d'oro; Ronaldo rinuncerebbe a tutto questo? E perché dovrebbe farlo? Il problema, purtroppo, trascende l'aspetto economico.
> A questo punto, mi sembrerebbe più probabile un suo arrivo l'anno prossimo, visto che torneremmo in Champions e lui soltanto in squadra, magari con un paio di altri colpi, ci renderebbe da Champions League; tuttavia, come già detto, l'anno prossimo avremmo i vincoli del VA, senza considerare che sarebbe una scommessa bella grossa per lo stesso Ronaldo un Milan che punta a vincere la Champions al suo ritorno dopo anni ed anni.
> Insomma, è tutto molto complicato, ma da un punto di vista motivazionale, attenzione!, e non da un punto di vista economico.


Cristiano Ronaldo, in tutta onestà, non ha niente più da dimostrare alla Spagna ed al mondo intero. Forse invece ha da dimostrare ancora qualcosa a sé stesso: riuscire a marchiare, con la propria opera, la rinascita alla vera grandezza di un grande club caduto dalle antiche glorie a più recenti disgrazie. Sarebbe per lui la terza volta, dopo il Manchester United ed il Real Madrid. Per uno come lui, che ama profondamente questo sport, e lo dimostra ogni giorno della sua vita, allenandosi e preparandosi come se fosse il primo, nonostante mille titoli ed il miliardo di euro già incassato, una sfida sufficiente ad esaltare il finale della sua carriera. Come direbbe Peppe Di Stefano, questo lo garantiamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Nulla è impossibile".
> 
> Questo penso sia davvero impossibile, ad oggi. Però... si può almeno sognare.



Già solo poter pensare di fare certe battute..

Poi vabbé, secondo me sky si è allineata ad altre testate giornalistiche e vengono qui, leggono cosa chiediamo o vociferiamo, e poi ci fanno una notizia...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Nulla da togliere a CR7 ma per età a questo punto preferisco Neymar



*E FINALMENTE E' SUCCESSO !!!!! *







Ci sono voluti anni ma finalmente qualcuno è uscito con la frase che aspettiamo da 15 anni. 

    

Fatene uno screenShot e tenetelo , un giorno vostro figlio vi chiederà di questo giorno.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Considerata sempre l'impossibilità della cosa, butto un altro pò di benzina sul mega incendio: Fassone ha detto di voler raddoppiare il fatturato, anche a breve. E per fare una cosa del genere c'è solo un modo: un'azienda all'interno di un'altra azienda.



Bravissimo.

Comunque mi porrò il problema economico solo il giorno in cui un giornalista serio mi spiegherà seriamente CHI ha acquistato DAVVERO il Milan.
E mi dovrà spiegare anche cosa sia DAVVERO Milan China.

Perchè finora tutte le cassandre juventine sono state clamorosamente smentite dai fatti, questa è l'unica certezza. Ovvero che la nuova proprietà pronti via ha investito più di 200 milioni per la campagna acquisti, mentre tutti dicevano che al massimo avremmo avuto pochi spiccioli di budget...

Per il resto ne leggiamo di ogni e ormai facciamo la conta di tutti i giornalisti vari che collezonano figuracce nei giudizi su questi "cinesi che non esistono".

Nessuno ha la più pallida idea di quale sia il budget per la nostra campagna acquisti, tantomeno il budget "speciale" per il top player a cui ha accennato tante volte Fassone. Questo è secondo me il punto.


----------



## Symon (27 Luglio 2017)

Se Ronaldo arrivasse sarebbe perché lo vuole lui...Al momento però, via che fare da chioccia ad André Silva, che come motivazione da sola non regge nessuna decisione di trasferimento, spinte così forti non ce ne sono. A 34 anni sarà un'altro discorso.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Già solo poter pensare di fare certe battute..
> 
> Poi vabbé, secondo me sky si è allineata ad altre testate giornalistiche e vengono qui, leggono cosa chiediamo o vociferiamo, e poi ci fanno una notizia...



ahah io invece noto il tono dimesso con cui "l'hanno buttata lì"... in questo modo sky potrà eventualmente vantarsi di essere arrivati prima sullo scoop del secolo, senza però bruciare la notizia o peggio ancora essere gli zimbelli delle prese in giro dei media...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Faccio un discorso per assurdo, perché di assurdo stiamo parlando: i costi di Ronaldo non sono un problema, perché, come detto già da altri utenti, il cartellino te lo ripaghi in due giorni (immaginate soltanto le magliette CR7 che si venderebbero in Cina) e lo stesso ingaggio, probabilmente, verrebbe parzialmente coperto dal merchandising intorno al giocatore.
> Il problema vero di un trasferimento del giocatore risiede nelle motivazioni: il Real, ormai, macina Champions League come negli anni '50 e alla Champions League si accompagna sistematicamente il pallone d'oro; Ronaldo rinuncerebbe a tutto questo? E perché dovrebbe farlo? Il problema, purtroppo, trascende l'aspetto economico.
> A questo punto, mi sembrerebbe più probabile un suo arrivo l'anno prossimo, visto che torneremmo in Champions e lui soltanto in squadra, magari con un paio di altri colpi, ci renderebbe da Champions League; tuttavia, come già detto, l'anno prossimo avremmo i vincoli del VA, senza considerare che sarebbe una scommessa bella grossa per lo stesso Ronaldo un Milan che punta a vincere la Champions al suo ritorno dopo anni ed anni.
> Insomma, è tutto molto complicato, ma da un punto di vista motivazionale, attenzione!, e non da un punto di vista economico.



Ottima sintesi


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bravissimo.
> 
> Comunque mi porrò il problema economico solo il giorno in cui un giornalista serio mi spiegherà seriamente CHI ha acquistato DAVVERO il Milan.
> E mi dovrà spiegare anche cosa sia DAVVERO Milan China.
> ...



Tempo breve e il nostro budget risulterà ILLIMITATO


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bravissimo.
> 
> Comunque mi porrò il problema economico solo il giorno in cui un giornalista serio mi spiegherà seriamente CHI ha acquistato DAVVERO il Milan.
> E mi dovrà spiegare anche cosa sia DAVVERO Milan China.



Io sto aspettando con trepidazione lo sponsor annunciato da Fassone.
Si possono capire molte cose.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ronaldo, in tutta onestà, non ha niente più da dimostrare alla Spagna ed al mondo intero. Forse invece ha da dimostrare ancora qualcosa a sé stesso: riuscire a marchiare, con la propria opera, la rinascita alla vera grandezza di un grande club caduto dalle antiche glorie a più recenti disgrazie. Sarebbe per lui la terza volta, dopo il Manchester United ed il Real Madrid. Per uno come lui, che ama profondamente questo sport, e lo dimostra ogni giorno della sua vita, allenandosi e preparandosi come se fosse il primo, nonostante mille titoli ed il miliardo di euro già incassato, una sfida sufficiente ad esaltare il finale della sua carriera. Come direbbe Peppe Di Stefano, questo lo garantiamo.



Vero. Questo è il lato romantico.

Il lato più venale è che noi apriremmo all'INNOMINABILE le porte del mercato cinese e dei suoi sponsor...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Luglio 2017)

Onestamente credo che questa notizia vada rubricata nei semplici rumors e niente più; certo è che anche il solo fatto che si possa accostare il nome di Ronaldo al Milan non può che fare piacere: vuol dire che, dopo anni di oblio, stiamo finalmente ritornando a vedere la luce. Assurdo pensare che lo scorso anno si parlava di Arbeloa (?!) e Lasagna (?!!) e quest'anno ci siamo portati a casa Bonucci-Musacchio e siamo in procinto di acquistare una punta top (Diego Costa, Aubameyang o chi per loro).


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Luglio 2017)

Dai su ma son ste cose, non facciamoci deridere come i cugini interisti.


----------



## Tell93 (27 Luglio 2017)

Ovviamente la considero una cosa impossibile, ma effettivamente ce ne sono veramente tanti di "indizi":
- Fassone: "Arriverà un giocatore eccezionale, una ciliegiona"
- Fassone: "La settimana prossima annunceremo un importante sponsor"
- Ronaldo vorrebbe lasciare il Real per i problemi con il fisco
- Trattative per tutti gli altri attaccanti apparentemente rallentate
- Incontriamo Mendes in gran segreto in Sardegna (avevano i cellulari staccati per più di un'ora, non penso per parlare di Sanches)
- Niang lascia libera la maglia numero 7 proprio la sera stessa che si incontra Mendes
- La sera stessa che esce l'indiscrezione CR7 inizia a seguire Bonucci su Instagram
- Ultima cosa meno rilevante, Ronaldo spende belle parole sul Milan con Andrè Silva

Non saprei ma di cose strane ce ne sono molte... che bello sognare


----------



## TheZio (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bravissimo.
> 
> Comunque mi porrò il problema economico solo il giorno in cui un giornalista serio mi spiegherà seriamente CHI ha acquistato DAVVERO il Milan.
> E mi dovrà spiegare anche cosa sia DAVVERO Milan China.
> ...



I giornalisti ipotizzavano un budget complessivo di 100-150 mln per questa campagna acquisti.. Ne abbiamo già spesi 200...
Adesso parlano di 60-70 mln di extra budget per la punta..
Se tanto mi da tanto...


----------



## TheZio (27 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la considero una cosa impossibile, ma effettivamente ce ne sono veramente tanti di "indizi":
> - Fassone: "Arriverà un giocatore eccezionale, una ciliegiona"
> - Fassone: "La settimana prossima annunceremo un importante sponsor"
> - Ronaldo vorrebbe lasciare il Real per i problemi con il fisco
> ...



Aggiungici pure l'ala destra (Suso) che continua a non ottenere il rinnovo...


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione da Sky sull'incontro con Mendes. Battuta del Milan a Mendes. I dirigenti rossoneri hanno chiesto informazioni su Cristiano Ronaldo. Il Milan vuole essere informato se il giocatore lascerà il Real Madrid. Per il momento viene derubricata solo come battuta, una curiosità. Per il momento...
> 
> *Ancora Di Stefano: Ronaldo guadagna 32 milioni di euro a stagione e il cartellino non è inferiore a 200 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè nonostante la battuta sono cifre che nessun club può supportare. L'intera operazione supererebbe i 450 milioni. Però la battuta, breve, c'è stata. E questo ve lo garantiamo.*


Ah, siamo già a questo livello di sogni? Adoro!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la considero una cosa impossibile, ma effettivamente ce ne sono veramente tanti di "indizi":
> - Fassone: "Arriverà un giocatore eccezionale, una ciliegiona"
> - Fassone: "La settimana prossima annunceremo un importante sponsor"
> - Ronaldo vorrebbe lasciare il Real per i problemi con il fisco
> ...



Mi hai fatto venire la tachicardia ahhah


----------



## gabuz (27 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la considero una cosa impossibile, ma effettivamente ce ne sono veramente tanti di "indizi":
> - Fassone: "Arriverà un giocatore eccezionale, una ciliegiona"
> - Fassone: "La settimana prossima annunceremo un importante sponsor"
> - Ronaldo vorrebbe lasciare il Real per i problemi con il fisco
> ...



Dimentichi "Tanti giocatori importanti chiedono informazioni sul Milan"


----------

